# Does the 1990 hardbody have a check engine light? Failed smog because of it.



## aidenator (Dec 12, 2015)

I failed smog because a visual check. There's no check engine light when you turn the key. So I assumed it was just a bad bulb, but when I pulled out the instrument cluster I cannot find a place for the check engine bulb. I looked at my ECU and it's giving code "55" = No Malfunction, so that's not the issue. Could somebody tell me or prove that this model does indeed come with a check engine light? Here's some pictures of the instrument cluster:

Back panel close up
Front Panel
Back Panel zoomed out

Some things to note, there is that empty spot in the grid of 6 bulbs. It didn't have a bulb in it. The copper line leading to it isn't labeled. And when I shine a light through that spot it's completely blacked out in the front. Also, near the top there's that copper line labeled "check" but it doesn't lead to anything! I feel like I'm going crazy. I thought every car had a check engine light. Especially since there's and ECU.

So, how do I pass smog in California with this issue? The truck is a 1990 Nissan hardbody d21 pickup two wheel drive 4 cylinder. Thanks.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking in the Nissan Service Manual for the 1990 model, it shows the SE version had a check engine light in that spot you are indicating:










The E and XE models, however, show the Check Engine signal coming in on "PIN 6", but nothing is showing on the silkscreen for the instrument cluster:










You could print those out and take them to your inspection station, but shit printed off the internet isn't designed to pass your smog.

If I were to guess, that blank spot on the instrument cluster was meant for California model trucks, and yours is not a California model.

You could, of course, try sticking a bulb in there to see if it lights up.


----------

